

Innovative UI at another level- turning homepage into a game - iamjonlee
http://www.grooovy.me/persona

======
dm8
Looks good. By the way, was uncovering those words done by JS/JQuery?

~~~
iamjonlee
yep, we used <http://minimal.be/lab/jQuery.eraser/> and modified it a bit.

We do plan on posting a full guide on what we did with a homepage, but it'll
come at a later point.

